# Alien Creature prop tutorial parts 2-3 with a special guest



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

I realized I forgot to post part two but here it is along with part 3. The Alien Creature is starting to take shape! In part 3 we have a special guest, Steve Cotroneo from Grimwood Hollow.

You are going to want to follow this build as its really starting to heat up! Thank you for watching and feel free to ask questions if you need help.


----------

